# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  pregnant madagascar hissing cockroach

## Snakeman

my friend bought a MHC and she realized it was pregnant because she saw it "push out" what looked like an eggsac and then it "went back in". she read up on breeding but couldnt find much info on them. so can anyone tell me what to do to help her with this breeding? temps? humidity? specific care? thanks!!

----------


## BaLLPAddICT

there's a lot of information on breeding and raising hissing cockroaches on google, i'm sure you'll find what your looking for. good luck with them!

----------


## Snakeman

yeah i did try and look up info on them but couldnt find anything i was really looking for.i'll keep looking though.

----------


## Ballpython2

> my friend bought a MHC and she realized it was pregnant because she saw it "push out" what looked like an eggsac and then it "went back in". she read up on breeding but couldnt find much info on them. so can anyone tell me what to do to help her with this breeding? temps? humidity? specific care? thanks!!



I think  you can breed this guys just like crickets, keep the temps in 70 - 80's with water and  food. when it comes to insects the warmer it is the more they will probably breed.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Temps can be kept at about 105 at the high(Can get warmer but must be able to cool off as well) with 60-80% working best from my short experience with them. Feed them lots of fuits, veggies, as well as dog food and even dead mice are taken. Heat and Food are t he key ingredients though

----------


## Shadowspider

I just fed one of those to my P. regalis yesterday.  :Very Happy: 
As far as general care and breeding, it's pretty easy.  MH are tropical roaches so they like it warm and humid.  If it gets too cool or dry they tend to not breed as well.  I keep my box pretty warm, generally about 80+ degrees and I keep the humidity around 80% (mist real good every day and keep the dish of water crystals full).
They do like to burrow/hide so you can either provide enough substrate for them to burrow in or put a bunch of toilet paper rolls in there for them to hang out in and some clean egg cartons work good too.
Oh, and remember, they'll eat just about anything.  They are especially partial to peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches and over ripe bananas.  :Wink:

----------


## lonelyronin

Shadowspider (or anyone else who would like to help) - I have a question for you - what substrate do you keep your hissers on?  I read that wheat bran was good, but how do you spray that without making a mess?  I have mine on that, and have given them a plastic container of wet soil over the heat pad so if they want extra humidity, they can go in there.  

They are growing like weeds (I got four as small subadults about 6 weeks ago), and they are eating well.  The substrate over the pad is about 87 degrees, and the cage has a cool area.

Thanks in advance
Lonely Ronin

----------

